# 3rd one's a Charm



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thats right my Savage Model 12 FV in 22-250 Remington jams or should I say does not feed the 3rd round every time! The first second and fourth rounds feed fine but the 3 rd always does not feed? Any input from you fellas would be appreciated thanks in advance!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Just skip that one..... LOL. :beer:

No, actually I can't think of anything. It seems like it must be a magazine issue though. Do you have a fixed, detachable box, or hinged magazine?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Is the follower maybe catching on something inside the magazine at that spot? Is there a rough spot or left over piece from manufacturing inside? It could be catching on something and canting the follower.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

I believe most Savages have a blind magazine. I know my model 10 does. What happens if you only load 3 rounds in? Does the third round still not line up and feed properly? What Longshot said makes the most sense. I would think though if the follower is canting and you load four rounds in, closing the bolt without loading a round and then opening the bold to chamber a round that the first round would not feed also. Does that make sense? I would take the gun apart and look for a rough spot inside the magazine walls that could be canting the follower when compressed at the four round spot. Also ensure the spring under the follower is somehow not seated properly against the follower. It will be interesting to hear what the problem turns out to be.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I bet you guys are right, but its weird if I load 3 rounds the second one jams!! The round just before the last does not feed it kind of pops out of the magazine when I push the bolt forward and does not ride into the chamber!? I think from your posts that the spring may not be lined up right or its cathing on somthinge? Well I gotta go fool with it I will let you know what it is when I figure it out.


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

I KNOW WHATS WRONG!!!!!!!!!

It's a Salvage............


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

smk said:


> I KNOW WHATS WRONG!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's a Salvage............












     

Bore .224, I'm not sure what the problem would be, never heard of anything like it. Check with these guys: http://www.savageshooters.com/
Someone there should be able to help you.

huntin1


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

:lol:

There are a few shoots left in Grand Forks for you to prove that. You can drag you buddy with too. 

Beers afterwards says I'd like to see it. 8)


----------

